# Cold weather shooting



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm curious if anyone checks their sights when the temp drops. I'm not sure how many people realize it but subzero weather does effect the performance of your bow. I learned this when I used to shoot league and still used sights. In the winter when I brought my bow in from the vehicle it would shoot 6-8" high if I did not wait 15-20 minutes for it to warm up. It may not be an issue with the faster bows on the market today but would be somethng to check out.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

10-4


----------

